# Cartoony Critters



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Don't know if y'all knew this but I'm quite an artist. Not like Van Gogh or Da Vinci or Charlie Russell (who is from my home state!), I'm more of a cartoonist, without the comic strips. I have some good stuff I've drawn that I'll show you








We're at our lake house by Georgetown Lake right now, and I just drew this. I don't have any good art supplies here, so I had to trace the pencil lines with some half-dead pens and color with those crappy crazy art crayons. Hate the things, but I need to make work with what I've got.




































A lot of my buddies are into these America themed drawings I make, so I want to use them to start a little business out of my locker. I want to draw these, make copies, and sell them. Not for much, but enough to make a couple extra bucks.






















These ones aren't anything fancy, just some characters from TV shows I like. I'll be surprised if somebody can guess who all they are!








Here's some random piece of crap I found from an old sketch book. I think it was from way back in 6th grade.

So, is there anything you guys want to see from me? I want to draw some stuff while I'm at the lake house, and I want some suggestions. I'll take pictures of what I draw and post them on here


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Nice job!


Thanks! Any ideas on something else I should draw? I want to stick with animals, that's what I'm best at drawing. I try to draw a person and it looks like some kind of alien from Rick and Morty


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goat of course.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Here's what I have now. I'm gonna outline it with pen, erase all showing pencil, and color it. What color should I do?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Tracing an outline is done! I like how this guy's turning out


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Rhinos. Always rhinos.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I like your star spangled armadillo! 
The goat is cute, too. It will be fun to see how it turns out.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Rhinos. Always rhinos.


Mike, coming in with something a little more unusual. I like it! Once I get color on this goat, I'll get to work on that. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Though I grab any opportunity to promote the rare San Clemente Island goats (see what I did there), my favourite animal is the rhinoceros. But, there is not much call to talk about rhinos on a goat forum. (I wonder if there is a rhino forum).
There are five rhino species, two of which have populations less then 100 individuals. Rhinos are the second largest land mammal.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Though I grab any opportunity to promote the rare San Clemente Island goats (see what I did there), my favourite animal is the rhinoceros. But, there is not much call to talk about rhinos on a goat forum. (I wonder if there is a rhino forum).
> There are five rhino species, two of which have populations less then 100 individuals. Rhinos are the second largest land mammal.


Isn't there one type with only 2 individual females left?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Here's what I was gonna do at first, but I made a couple last minute changes.








I decided to add a beard and give him actual goat eyes as well


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Why yes. The Northern White Rhino has a population of 2. However the Southern subspecies is a great success with a population around 20,000 (The population was about 50 in the early 1900).


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Have you considered Anime? The artwork they do is really colorful & exaggerated. I like your sketches. How about goat kids at play?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice work. 👍


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Have you considered Anime? The artwork they do is really colorful & exaggerated. I like your sketches. How about goat kids at play?


My brother likes the anime stuff, but I like doing the more cartoony style


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

One poorly drawn rhino, coming up! Sorry, the legs ended up weird, and it was hard to color since I still have those crappy crayons and no good pencils. I have some at home, so when we get home on Sunday I'll try to make some better drawings

I also did the shading a little wrong on the rhino's skin, so it's a little darker in some spots. I also forgot to put something between papers when I was drawing the goat, so you can see him if you look hard enough on the rhino's skin


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Wow, your fast. What a great looking white rhino.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

How about an Okapi? I just saw an animal planet show that featured them. Great drawings by the way! I could never capture the cartoon vibe like you can.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

I can try an okapi. We're leaving for a few hours, so I'll get to work on that when I get back


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Your okapi this far, @MellonFriend


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Done!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow! You are a really good artist. People like you that can draw always amaze me! It's truly a gift. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> Wow! You are a really good artist. People like you that can draw always amaze me! It's truly a gift. Keep up the good work.


Thanks! But these are kinda half-assed drawings. Usually I have better supplies so the end product is better. It's also easier to draw in between thin lines with pencils, so I try to do backgrounds when I have them


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> View attachment 214266
> 
> Done!


I love that you included the long tongue! So good!

Are you still looking for suggestions? 'Cause I could pull out some more unusual animals. 😁


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I love that you included the long tongue! So good!
> 
> Are you still looking for suggestions? 'Cause I could pull out some more unusual animals. 😁


Always! Whaddaya got?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Always! Whaddaya got?


How about a pangolin? 😃


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Pink fairy armadillo


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Pink fairy armadillo


Look at it's little skirt! 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Or, possibly the cutest animal in the world, the red panda.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Great drawings! You have quite a gift!

Another suggestion: For my sister’s sake, the fennec fox


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> How about a pangolin? 😃


I can give that a go


Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Pink fairy armadillo


Well why not?


Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Or, possibly the cutest animal in the world, the red panda.
> View attachment 214294


Most definitely


Goatastic43 said:


> Great drawings! You have quite a gift!
> 
> Another suggestion: For my sister’s sake, the fennec fox
> View attachment 214295


Looks like I'm making a zoo on paper


----------

